# Bill O'reilly freaks out



## Josh (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Empty Hands (May 14, 2008)

Heh, that had that on The Colbert Report last night.  I feel bad for those working for him.  All that because he didn't like the word choice for his outro.


----------



## Josh (May 14, 2008)

i kinda thought i was funny. on the other hand i am intoxicated. hahahahha

no but really...we all make mistakes.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 14, 2008)

yeah, cuz NO ONE here ever gets ticked off at work.......


----------



## Makalakumu (May 14, 2008)

Seriously, how can anyone look at Billo or any stupid friggin newsguy again and wonder if they are real people with real opinions.  Billo himself freaks out because he knows he's a shill and the kernal of humanity in him rebels for wont of even the smallest parcel of individuality.  I want to know what he really thinks.  Off the record.  I would love to go to the bar and grog up to the eyeballs in order to get the real O factor.

Heh.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 14, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> yeah, cuz NO ONE here ever gets ticked off at work.......



I don't know about you, but if I screamed at my coworkers like that I would be out on my *** the next day.  At the very least, it would be a major incident involving my boss and the university HR department.

It also is a real dick move for a boss to do that to their underlings who can either take it or move jobs.  I don't think this either for political reasons, I can't abide entitled jerks no matter where I find them.


----------



## CoryKS (May 14, 2008)

Jeez, how old is that?  The guy's got a whole head of brown hair!

Not an O'Reilly fan, but I'm not going to join the two-minute hate against him.  Looks like panic to me - they were prolly taping the closing sequence during the final commercial break and had a small timeframe to get it right.  He didn't understand "to play us out" which, as I understand the phrase, would have been followed by something like, "here's The XXXX Band playing their song XXXXXX".  Note that at the end he said, "We'll do it live!" which suggests that the commercials had ended and he had to go on and say something.  He extemporized pretty well.


----------



## Josh (May 14, 2008)

hahahahhaa


----------



## Twin Fist (May 14, 2008)

Empty Hands,
You must be a pretty luck guy, every boss I have ever had has cussed someone out, loudly and crudely, sometimes me, sometimes other people.

Nothing there was all that out of line to my mind, but then, I was in the military for 12 years, I had a division officer grab my shirt, lift me off the ground and slam me into a wall.........


----------



## Big Don (May 14, 2008)

Ha. He (O'reilly) talked about it on his show tonight, as I was flipping channels.
He thinks it's funny. He says he has tapes of lots more, that he'd be happy to sell.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Empty Hands,
> You must be a pretty luck guy, every boss I have ever had has cussed someone out, loudly and crudely, sometimes me, sometimes other people.



Try working for corporate America, it's an eye opening experience.  Even making political comments can get you in trouble for making a "hostile work environment."  The University environment (mine) can be similar.  Sometimes, I would be hard pressed to say which of us is the "luckier."  Of course, no one needs to have their boss shouting in their face, it just isn't necessary.  Things can go too far in the other direction though.



Twin Fist said:


> Nothing there was all that out of line to my mind, but then, I was in the military for 12 years, I had a division officer grab my shirt, lift me off the ground and slam me into a wall.........



I was under the impression that regulations in the military on that sort of thing had gotten a lot more strict.  Such as Drill Sergeants not being able to touch their recruits, or cuss 'em out.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

oh, officially, the regs say thats a no-no

but when there are no witnesses..............

I dont mind, i was acting a fool, and deserved it


----------



## Big Don (May 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Nothing there was all that out of line to my mind, but then, I was in the military for 12 years, I had a division officer grab my shirt, lift me off the ground and slam me into a wall.........


The 'ol wall to wall counseling. 
I watched, with my company, a Drill Sergeant grab a private by the throat, shove him through a window, pull him back out and continue to choke the crap out of him. At that point I and ten or fifteen others rushed in and pulled them apart, not to protect the private, who was a worthless P O S, but, to try to save the Drill Sergeant's career. Sadly, we failed, one moment of rage ruined his career.


----------



## Big Don (May 15, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> I was under the impression that regulations in the military on that sort of thing had gotten a lot more strict.  Such as Drill Sergeants not being able to touch their recruits, or cuss 'em out.


When I went through basic training in 91, the only part of the Drill Sergeant that was sure to touch you was the brim of his Campaign Hat (Smokey the Bear) It is called woodpeckering and it consists of that eighth of an inch brim tap tap tapping on against your forehead while the Drill Sergeant lamented how you were as 





> F***ed up as a football bat, dumber than  a retarded duck


Aside from the one incident, I never saw anyone (outside PT) strike anyone else during duty hours. The swearing, well, yeah, they aren't supposed to, but, they did then, and I would be amazed if they didn't now.


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies to this. I found it funny. I also think that it's common to freak out once in awhile.
'
**controversial statement warning(only those with an open mind read please...friendly disagreements welcome)**

About all of the military stuff(with the guy choking the guy etc etc)..
That's one (of many reasons) I _don't_ blindly "support the troops" and would never join the military. Some might say they break them down to build them up.. but I call BS on that. We are all martial artists here.. we know first hand that you can build someone up without cutting them down the way they do.
I'll take a pass on the macho tough guy ********. thanks. I can see how arguing in a corporate setting like that would/might get you fired. In the military I understand they train for enemies that wouldn't think twice about killing them. (reasons aside). I get it. It's just not for me. Every single Marine/Army person I've ever met has had some holier than thou swagger. I can do without that. I don't feel the need to troop worship. and I don't want to be worshiped. I'm sure a few people will ignorantly neg rep me for my opinion on this one.. so go on if you will...but I'm not trying to disrespect our sacred cow (troops) in the USA. I'm just saying it's not for me. And I don't think it's off limits to talk about abuse in the workplace/machoism involving the military.

**end controversial statement**


----------



## CoryKS (May 15, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> I was under the impression that regulations in the military on that sort of thing had gotten a lot more strict. Such as Drill Sergeants not being able to touch their recruits, or cuss 'em out.


 
It's like Vegas - what happens in the whiskey locker stays in the whiskey locker. I was under the same impression myself, right up to the time when the aluminum garbage can lid made contact with the side of my head.  whoops, that didn't stay in the whiskey locker...


----------



## Empty Hands (May 15, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> It's like Vegas - what happens in the whiskey locker stays in the whiskey locker.



Well, good thing it was aluminum then!


----------



## zDom (May 15, 2008)

I'd kinda expect it from a guy like Billo.

What was hilarious was the tape I heard some years ago of Casey Kasem cussing someone out between takes. Now THAT was a jaw dropper


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

Josh,
you are too young to know any better, so i will clue you in

IT WORKS

A good dojo might have 5 YEARS to toughen someone up

Boot Camp lasts 8 WEEKS

Military people swagger a little yes, because they have done something that the average person cannot do.

And I will tell you something, I have no doubt that you could not handle it. that is no insult, since MOST people could not handle it. Not everyone is cut out for the service. 

BUT

EVERYONE could benefit from military service.

sorry, but you simply dont know what you are talking about on this one.


but it's all good


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Josh,
> you are too young to know any better, so i will clue you in
> 
> IT WORKS
> ...



1. Don't speak down to me for my age. Thanks.

2. The length of time it takes to "toughen someone up" was not my point....At all.

3.You admit they swagger. Nice. "because they do something the average person couldn't do?" Really? Prove it. Have you ever considered than many able bodied people choose not to serve because they are morally opposed to it? (not to mention countless other reasons)

3.You don't know me. That IS a personal insult. You have no idea if I could or couldn't do it. "No doubt"... 
You pulled that idea right from your ***. Period. 


4. "EVERYONE" could benefit from military service? Oh really? Conscientious objectors anyone? 
 Look, I respect that you THINK everyone could benefit from military service..but that's just a point of view. You really shouldn't state it as fact.


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2008)

Josh said:


> 3.You admit they swagger. Nice. "because they do something the average person couldn't do?" Really? Prove it. Have you ever considered than many able bodied people choose not to serve because they are morally opposed to it? (not to mention countless other reasons)


 
Not to mention-or argue-how many oh-so average and less than average individuals do complete boot camp......


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 15, 2008)

There are a relatively small percentage of us here who actually *know* each other. Shouldn't stop us from being able to have civil conversations with each other.

You're both right to a point.

Josh--I haven't had near the same amount of exposure to "bad" drill sergeants as those who are/were regular Army have( The Army gets 8 weeks, most State Guards get 3 *days* of "basic" and are expected to continue practicing and pick up the rest in addition to attending succeeding drills), and it isn't always obvious *why* they do things the way they do, especially to those "on the outside looking in" as it were, but certain exercises are done specifically to build unit integrity, teamwork and general "static inoculation".

With that said, your concerns about excessive contact are genuine, if you beat someone up to that degree they'll be dealing with that instead of concentrating on what they will need to know to be good soldiers. 

I'm not going to lie to you and say that sort of thing *never* goes on, though not in my unit( could be because most of us are either former service, or old enough not to need yelling at anymore, I'm the 3rd youngest man in the unit at 30).

However---

Compare Twin Fist's "woodpeckering" with, say, the opening scene from Full Metal Jacket( 



 (*WARNING! REALISTIC LANGUAGE, ADULT INNUENDO, VIOLENCE*) Now that maybe a movie scene, but remember, R. Lee Ermey was picked to be the Marine Drill Sergeant in this Vietnam flick, *because* he WAS a Marine Drill Instructor in Vietnam and this scene was done with his consultation off camera.

That was how it was then, and is nothing next to "woodpeckering".


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

Sure, but if you don't know someone..making assumptions about what they could or couldn't do is a bit ********.


----------



## theletch1 (May 15, 2008)

[playnice]Jeff Letchford[/playnice]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 15, 2008)

Sorry, Jeff. My sole purpose for providing the link was to provide context for how recruits were treated then vs. now, if it crossed the line let me know and I'll be more than happy to remove the link.


----------



## theletch1 (May 15, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Sorry, Jeff. My sole purpose for providing the link was to provide context for how recruits were treated then vs. now, if it crossed the line let me know and I'll be more than happy to remove the link.


The link is fine, Andy.  Thank you for posting the warning along with it.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

Josh said:


> 1. Don't speak down to me for my age. Thanks.



I wasnt speaking down to you because of your age. You cant help it, it isnt a failing. Dont be so sensitive.



Josh said:


> 2. The length of time it takes to "toughen someone up" was not my point....At all.



and you apparently missed MY point, in a dojo, they have time to toughen people up, in boot camp they dont, so they have to use not only what works, but what works FAST. You dont know that, so i was letting you know. YOU used the martial arts to draw an example, I illustrated it for you. So you could understand better. Thats all. Dont be so sensitive.



Josh said:


> 3.You admit they swagger. Nice. "because they do something the average person couldn't do?" Really? Prove it. Have you ever considered than many able bodied people choose not to serve because they are morally opposed to it? (not to mention countless other reasons)



prove it? ok, my recruit company started out with over 80, we graduated with about 50. thats almost half, by the time we got out of our schools, that number was down to less than 40. So MOST people couldnt take it. And this wasnt special forces or anything, just basic training and service schools. MOST, as in more than half, couldnt do it.

And this was of the people that could pass the background checks, the physical, and the academic tests. And "Morally Opposed" I have yet to meet many 18-22 year olds with much morality anyway, but whatever. I think most guys that age are too attached to thier hair to see it get chopped off...LOL



Josh said:


> 3.You don't know me. That IS a personal insult. You have no idea if I could or couldn't do it. "No doubt"...
> You pulled that idea right from your ***. Period.



you are getting crude Josh, AGAIN. In fact I do KNOW that the odds are you couldnt take it, as has already been demonstrated, MOST people cant.  The ODDS are you would fall into that group. It isnt personal, it is just the odds.

 Not to mention, if you cant read something on a message board without getting riled up, as you JUST did, you could never handle a DI in your face. Which is just training for having the ENEMY in your face. That was personal,  but not meant to be insulting in anyway. 



Josh said:


> 4. "EVERYONE" could benefit from military service? Oh really? Conscientious objectors anyone?
> Look, I respect that you THINK everyone could benefit from military service..but that's just a point of view. You really shouldn't state it as fact.



It is a FACT. The things you learn in the military are valuable to ANYONE. Teamwork. Loyalty. Perseverance.Will Power. Sacrifice. Discipline.Toughness. Pride. Self Confidence.

Those things benefit ANYONE

so ANYONE would benefit from military service. But no, not everyone is cut out for it. Not everyone can handle it. And thats ok.

Josh, some free advice:
Dont be so sensitive. Someone disagreeing with you isnt always an insult. 

BTW- thanks for the neg rep. LOL whatever


----------



## Marginal (May 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> yeah, cuz NO ONE here ever gets ticked off at work.......


Or to unspin this, He doesn't understand what "play it out" means, and becomes angry because he's been made an ignorant fool by a teleprompter.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

uh, were you there?


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> I wasnt speaking down to you because of your age. You cant help it, it isnt a failing. Dont be so sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I will tell you that I'm sure I could do the boot camp. I just don't want to do it. I never said it was easy or that it's not worthwhile though. I just don't assume the military is worthwhile for EVERYONE ON EARTH.
That the "odds" say I couldn't is irrelevant to the issue... and unless you counted everyone in America in your little study(and not just the ones who signed up for it) your "facts" are fuzzy. Also,
It's funny that you're calling me sensitive. This forum is heavily moderated as I've learned the hard way. In real life I would handle this differently..but here all I can do is defend myself via words on a screen. I assure you I'm losing no sleep over it...your post was just insane on many levels. Had to clear it up. If their isn't a rule on MT about assuming crap about someone..their should be...and even if the age thing was said in jest.. condescending ******** shouldn't be tolerated. Also..someone who clearly cannot fell the difference between "facts" and opinions"..
To say EVERYONE would (fill in the blank with anything) reeks of assumption.
Nah, I'm done replying to you. 



On another note to remain on topic.. 
I would rather do boot camp in the marines than watch Bill O'reilly


----------



## Makalakumu (May 15, 2008)

Josh said:


> I would rather do boot camp in the marines than watch Bill O'reilly


 
No you wouldn't.  

For one thing, there are somethings that are far more important then some silly ideologyl

For another, some people just can't sell the most important parts of them no matter what is offered.

What do you care about?  How much is it worth?  These questions are rhetorical and not necessarily directed at Josh.  

Propaganda will tell you all you need to know about the above thoughts unless you know how to think your own thoughts...


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> No you wouldn't.
> 
> For one thing, there are somethings that are far more important then some silly ideologyl
> 
> ...



I actually agree with you. I was joking about the Bill O stuff.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

thanks for proving my point Josh.

You have a nice night now...................


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2008)

Nothing controversial about not wanting to voluntarily get your psyche reconstructed, *Josh*.  

Training methods vary from country to country but harshness is pretty much a given wherever the PBI are being hammered into shape.  The phrase that encapsulates it for me comes from a friend of mine who used to be a sergeant before he became a well ranked kendo sensei:

"If you get some stupid SOB who doesn't get it, you take him behind the barracks and 'explain' it to him until he does!".

That was in reference to recruits who were harming the effciency of all of their fellows for one reason or another.

With regard to *"Every single Marine/Army person I've ever met has had some holier than thou swagger."*, I don't know if that's universally true or not but it's certainly the case that the better the soldier the less of that you see.  Bluster, it would seem, is inversely proportional to threat level .

I watched a documentary tonight about the SAS and something that struck me is that these chaps were hard as nails and had been through some harrowing experiences and yet they looked and talked like a late-middle-aged farmer I might natter to in the pub.

I also learned a lot about a couple of covert, never-declared, wars we had in Malaysia and Indonesia that I'd not heard much on before - but that's for another thread and discourse.

EDIT: Oops.  Late night time again, gentlemen.  I posted in haste there, not realising that there were two more pages of posts between me and what I was replying to .


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> With regard to *"Every single Marine/Army person I've ever met has had some holier than thou swagger."*, I don't know if that's universally true or not but it's certainly the case that the better the soldier the less of that you see.  Bluster, it would seem, is inversely proportional to threat level .



Suk,
Thats mostly true. Some SEALS had the swagger, but the older, more experienced guys were very quiet, and very scary.

 The SAS are some serious operators,no doubt, Even the SEALS i knew when I was in spoke respectfully of the SAS guys. That says a LOT.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2008)

I think it is a maturing process that happens whenever a person trains to do something difficult and dangerous.  

We see it in the martial arts all the time, after all. The loud cocky ones tend to be the young, mid-ranked kyu grades, 'feeling their oats' as the saying goes.   The quiet one that you need to be careful of is the 5th dan teaching undramatically over to one side .

I saw this in action in another documentary series I've watched over the past few weeks ("Ross Kemp In Afghanistan").  The young soldiers became quieter and more 'soldierly' the longer their tour went on.  You could literally see boys becoming men before your eyes.  It's a series well worth buying on DVD for it is a blunt reminder of what these chaps are going through (also some of the money goes to the organisations in the army that help the wounded and the widows).

As an aside, after watching this series, I was much more able to understand why some of the miltary people here at MT have been so strong in some of their views on threads where we've being talking dispasionately about the political ramifications of these 'economic' wars.  It's powerfully affecting of your emotions when just out of camera shot you hear the voice of the medic saying "He's gone.".  It's even worse when you see the interview with the soldiers mother ...


----------



## zDom (May 16, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> However---
> 
> Compare Twin Fist's "woodpeckering" with, say, the opening scene from Full Metal Jacket(
> 
> ...



As an 18 year old kid, being subjected to Ermey's verbal abuse probably would have pissed me off.

Today, it would be hard as hell not to laugh or at least smile like Private Pyle &#8212; if you can get past taking it personal, Ermey's lines are hilarous. He sure can turn a phrase 

_(We now return you to your regularly scheduled Internet Argument)_


----------

